# Why Do Some States Still Insist On Piping Wiring?



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Using vulgar terms, yes


:laughing:


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Miami used to require emt in residential, that was back in 1984, I heard they still require it.

Miami/Dade has the strictes building codes in Florida, if you can meet Miami/Dade code, you can meet it in the rest of the state.


----------



## BuildersII (Dec 20, 2009)

Romex seems more than substantial for most residential applications IMO. I can't justify in my mind the extra difficulty involved in having to run a new dedicated circuit to a new location in an existing home. If the breakers are installed to proper specs for the wire used, there should never be a serious fire issue (even if some jackass is hanging pictures with 3" screws.)

I do have a question for the guys that have to do this in new house construction nowadays: Do you simply notch the side of the studs and lay your EMT in the notch, or do you have to feed the conduit through center-drilled holes during the framing process?


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Speedy got me thinking and he may be right about the brainwashing thing. It's how I was trained, and what I'm used to. We do have the option of greenfield in certain instances, and it's a lot easier.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

When I did commercial electrical work we did everything in EMT or rigid, most houses in Florida are done with romex and it works well, I like EMT, but it is more expensive. and not necessary for residential, now a lot of commercial work isn't even using EMT.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

BuildersII said:


> I do have a question for the guys that have to do this in new house construction nowadays: Do you simply notch the side of the studs and lay your EMT in the notch, or do you have to feed the conduit through center-drilled holes during the framing process?


I use a right angle drill and bore the holes in the center of the studs in most cases. This is where EMT gets ugly. You have to cut the EMT into small pieces, 14-1/2 to 27 or so (depending on the diameter of the hole) and feed each piece through, then couple them.

OK you guys win-NM is easier and faster!!!!!:clap:

In another attempt to make lemonade from lemons though, it does provide more actual work (billable hours) in my region for electricians because we have no choice.


----------



## BuildersII (Dec 20, 2009)

rselectric1 said:


> I use a right angle drill and bore the holes in the center of the studs in most cases. This is where EMT gets ugly. You have to cut the EMT into small pieces, 14-1/2 to 27 or so (depending on the diameter of the hole) and feed each piece through, then couple them.


And that's with new construction? :blink:

Man, there must be some strong lobbyists from the conduit suppliers in your state.:laughing: 

But hey, you're making money either way.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

BuildersII said:


> And that's with new construction? :blink:
> 
> Man, there must be some strong lobbyists from the conduit suppliers in your state.:laughing:
> 
> But hey, you're making money either way.


Yes, not just NC, *all* (except concealed spaces). The way I figure it, the playing field is level and they are requiring more work for us and we all charge about the same, so it's good.

I don't know how it all originated, but I am guessing it might have been union driven too.

We also install our receptacles upside down compared to the rest of (most of) the country. That defies logic for a number of reasons, but we do it anyway because "that's the way it's done here".


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

480sparky said:


> EMT is a type of _raceway_, but it is not conduit.
> 
> *Raceway.* An enclosed channel of metal or nonmetallic materials designed expressly for holding wires, cables, or busbars, with additional functions as permitted in this Code. Raceways include, but are not limited to, rigid metal conduit, rigid nonmetallic conduit, intermediate metal conduit, liquidtight flexible conduit, flexible metallic tubing, flexible metal conduit, electrical nonmetallic tubing, electrical metallic tubing, underfloor raceways, cellular concrete floor raceways, cellular metal floor raceways, surface raceways, wireways, and busways.
> 
> ...



You bet your ass I'll be submitting a request to change the definition for the 2017 NEC to electrical metallic conduit (EMC). Ha!


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

And then I'll bump this thread. LOL.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Mag, I'll change my avatar if you change yours.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

You don't like early 80's drugged out Ozzy?


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> You don't like early 80's drugged out Ozzy?


I'd rather listen to him than look at him.


----------

